

IPhone development team - Julian Smith parody (video) - theblackbox
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h6dD674stw

======
theblackbox
I know it's probably more reddit, but I don't do reddit and thought it was
worth throwing in on HN due to all the app store vitriol that has been
surfacing in the wake of this "app spamming" nonsense.

